# Vintage Westfield Bicycle.  My Dad's, purchased circa 1936. Westfield brand.  Wooden wheels.  Does any one have any knowledge of history, model etc.



## martinto (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 8, 2020)

Looks cool. Could you post more pictures please?  Including Headbadge and under the bottom bracket where there may be serial numbers.  Any other detail shots would be great. Thanks
Additionally, welcome to the CABE!


----------



## martinto (Feb 8, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Looks cool. Could you post more pictures please?  Including Headbadge and under the bottom bracket where there may be serial numbers.  Any other detail shots would be great. Thanks
> Additionally, welcome to the CABE!




Yes, both shots your requested and additional close ups.  My Dad considered this a racing bike.  When he was a kid in Italy, bike races through his village were a big thing, so he had the bug after he came to the US.  This bike is configured so that you can pedal backwards!  Do you have background on Westfield bikes?  My Dad purchased new rubber glue on tires from Columbia.  They still had the tooling...about 15 or so years ago.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm not much of an expert. The real expert would be @MrColumbia or @catfish. The way you describe the bike being able to peddle backwards and have the wheel spin that way would make it a fixed gear. Look above the serial number for the bottom bracket code. It would be a letter followed by one or two numbers. This can help date the bike. I'll look for my date code image to share with you. Beautiful looking machine


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 8, 2020)

Additionally, I wonder if it has a flip-flop rear hub. A shot of that through the spokes would be nice. Thank you


----------



## martinto (Feb 8, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> I'm not much of an expert. The real expert would be @MrColumbia or @catfish. The way you describe the bike being able to peddle backwards and have the wheel spin that way would make it a fixed gear. Look above the serial number for the bottom bracket code. It would be a letter followed by one or two numbers. This can help date the bike. I'll look for my date code image to share with you. Beautiful looking machine



I can see a faint depression Under the paint which may be the code.  I will try and remove the paint. Will let you know.  Thanks


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 8, 2020)

Start by shining a strong flashlight at an angle across the code. Try getting a photo while it's cross lit. That may work. I wouldn't scrape any paint until you've tried that.


----------



## martinto (Feb 8, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Additionally, I wonder if it has a flip-flop rear hub. A shot of that through the spokes would be nice. Thank you



Not sure what a flip flop hub is.  It’s a single axle with a single sprocket. Pics not so clear as its hung on the wall.  Yes, I will try your suggestion tomorrow.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 8, 2020)

martinto said:


> Not sure what a flip flop hub is.  It’s a single axle with a single sprocket. Pics not so clear as its hung on the wall.  Yes, I will try your suggestion tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1137158
> 
> ...




Thanks for the pics. Not a flip-flop hub. That is a hub that has two ends that can be used by flipping the wheel over. Freewheel on one side, fixed on the other. That is a simplistic explanation, maybe not technically the best.  
This Phillips is on my '39 Westfield. Notice the threading opposite the cogs.


----------



## martinto (Feb 9, 2020)

I looked at the code...which looks like a G1 or a C1 or 01.  Does this mean anything to you?


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks for getting that pic.  Looks like G1. Perhaps the bike isn't as old as suspected. From the date codes I'm thinking a 1940 model.


----------



## martinto (Feb 9, 2020)

That sounds right.  The s/n on the bike aligns with the 1940 series E80075 shown as 1940.  Still, a pretty nice 80 year old vintage bike.  I may need to get an appraisal for insurance purposes.  Have you used any appraiser that you would recommend?  Thanks for all you insights on this.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 9, 2020)

Definitely a sweet ride. I haven't needed an appraiser for any of my bikes. Maybe someone will chime in with an estimated value.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice Bike there @martinto ,   Did your Dad ever Race It ?    It's very Clean Looking .   Was it Re-Painted ?     Thanks for your Pictures..........I'm learning along with You.     Also..............WELCOME  to this Awesome Group of Bicycle Enthusiasts .


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 9, 2020)

By the paint on the hanger and paint on the bearing cup. I'd say it is a nicely restored  bike. I'm really liking those wheels very nice.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 9, 2020)

@Mercian can help with the date on this.


----------



## Mercian (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi, Martinto

Thanks  @piercer_99 

E80075 is an early 1940 serial number. 

G1 means the frame was made in January 1940, and the bike was built up shortly after.

Some further details about numbering is here.









						Westfield Frame Numbers 1933 - 1945 | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Dear All,  I have posted a Westfield frame number/date list from 1939 to 1945 in the Military Bicycles section:  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-frame-numbers-1939-1945.100742/  This is just a first draft, so I would welcome any further Westfield frame types/codes/numbers that expand...




					thecabe.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 9, 2020)

Love the 1/2" pitch bean front gear on this one...

I have one on this bike does not seem too common...


----------



## dubsey55 (Feb 11, 2020)

This is the road racer model.  Columbia/ Westfield produced for many years.   Most of these sport steel rims, but wood rims were optional, and  correct.  Came  with fixed gear as shown, coaster rear hub was another (low cost) option.  Lightweight steel frames were drilled for fenders, and those were also available if desired.   The phillips apollo type pedals on the bike are later, and not correct for the bike.  Originally had torrington $$$Star  #4 quill type pedal, or similar .  Looks like blue repaint covering the cool original paint job these bikes had when new.  Very nice machine, and awesome family heirloom!!


----------



## martinto (Feb 11, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Nice Bike there @martinto ,   Did your Dad ever Race It ?    It's very Clean Looking .   Was it Re-Painted ?     Thanks for your Pictures..........I'm learning along with You.     Also..............WELCOME  to this Awesome Group of Bicycle Enthusiasts .




I believe he did before he enlisted in 1941.  He was on a club soccer team as well.  Not much bike racing in Toledo, OH.  My Dad painted it a Very light blue.  When I Got it, I painted the blue you see based on the Westfield badge color, which I believe was the original color.  Best match I could get.  Thanks for Your observations.


----------



## martinto (Feb 11, 2020)

dubsey55 said:


> This is the road racer model.  Columbia/ Westfield produced for many years.   Most of these sport steel rims, but wood rims were optional, and  correct.  Came  with fixed gear as shown, coaster rear hub was another (low cost) option.  Lightweight steel frames were drilled for fenders, and those were also available if desired.   The phillips apollo type pedals on the bike are later, and not correct for the bike.  Originally had torrington $$$Star  #4 quill type pedal, or similar .  Looks like blue repaint covering the cool original paint job these bikes had when new.  Very nice machine, and awesome family heirloom!!




Thanks for the great info on the bike.  My Dad changed out the pedals back when I was a kid...I’m 70 now!  My Dad painted it a Very light blue back in the 80’s or 90’s...looked terrible. When I Got it, I painted the blue you see, based on the Westfield badge color, which I believe was the original color. Best match I could get.  Also, Columbia still had the old tooling to make the glue in tires.  My Dad had that done when he painted the frame.  Has not been rode since then.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 11, 2020)

it is a very nice machine.   

looks like it would be a blast to ride.


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 24, 2020)

What a sweet heirloom of a bike.


----------

